# very first dvd



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i am about to purchase my first dvd.i want to get the best one out their.i like all kinds of movies from black and white old ones to the latest in action.also old tv shows.what should i get.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Well when I finally took the plunge myself my first was Lord of the Rings - I'd say stick with something newer first that will likely have lots of "extras". The ones of old black and white shows or movies tend not to since there isn't generally material available to make any (tho you may find one with all the original commercials for a show or newsreels for a movie and those can be interesting too).


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I would ask first if you have a sound system hooked up to the tv. You will find the picture quality of dvd's to far surpass the vhs tapes and the sound can be incredible with a sound system. I have been buying dvd's for years and have found the disney movies that I get for my granddaughter to watch seem to be the best. The Nemo dvd was outstanding in picture and sound quality. Find your favorite vcr and then get the same movie on dvd, you will see a big difference.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Your first DVD?!? wow.... 

I think you're a little behind  I have about 200 now

I think my first was The Matrix, which could've been one of the first comercial DVDs available, but I'm not sure...


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you rent movies? If not, start, if you do then go and rent a few DVDs, see which ones you like and what kind you like and buy those. $4 is a lot cheaper than $10-20 for a movie only to discover you hate it. 

Check out Netflix.com, Blockbuster.com, and even Wal-Mart.com they all have rentals programs from $15-22 a month. All of them offer unlimited rentals, but depending on how much you pay you can only have two, or three movies out at a time. You go online and make a list of movie's you'd like to see, from highest interest to lowest. Then they send you 2 or 3 movies on your list, you watch them, then you send them back, and then they send you 2 or 3 more movies on your list. Shipping charges back and forth is apart of the money you pay, so it doesn't cost you anything beyond your monthly "Membership($15-22)" fee. (Wal-Mart is the cheapest, but I don't know all of the Pros and Cons between the three) 

Or you could always go to your local Hastings, Blockbuster, and etc. movie rental places. 

Basicly I am saying rent first, then if you must buy. Or if you are sure that you'll like a movie go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you have a home theater system and want to show off the rears and subwoofer, my suggestions would be (you said you like action flicks) Gone in 60 Seconds, Perfect Storm, Gladiator, U-571 and just about any war movie like We Were Soldiers and Windtalkers. Also The Day After Tomorrow is good for special effects. Redster brings up a good point about CGI animation movies like Ice Age, Shrek and Nemo, I never saw Shrek on DVD (currently #29 on my Netflix queue), but even on VHS it looked great.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

champagne for caeser(if you can find it)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My first DVDs were _Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie_ and _Bill Clinton's Grand Jury Testamony_. Over 700 titles later...

I would suggest _Terminator 2_ or _The Matrix_ to give your system a workout.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Three words. Run Lola Run.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i do have home theater with dolby 5.1 and thanks to all who replied.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

My first DVD was Top Gun. Of course that was a looooooooooooooooooooong time ago


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*The Fifth Element*

Bruce Willis ........ Korben Dallas
Milla Jovovich .... Leeloo
Gary Oldman ..... Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg
Ian Holm ............. Priest Vito Cornelius
Chris Tucker ...... DJ Ruby Rhod
Luke Perry ......... Billy

Rated PG-13 for intense sci-fi violence, some sexuality and brief nudity. Runtime: 126 min

Widescreen - 2:35, Dolby Digital 5.1 - DTS Surround 5.1

My Reference DVD


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> I think my first was The Matrix, which could've been one of the first comercial DVDs available, but I'm not sure...


There were at least 1000 DVDs released prior to "The Matrix". Even so, it was and is one of the best ever released. I not speaking strictly of movie quality, though it was excellent (too bad the 2 sequels sucked wind).

Visually "The Matrix" wasn't very good, as the movie was intentionally dark, with muted colors. But the sound quality and extras are still among the best on any DVD. Definitely one that belongs in any collection.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Get Shorty, i think Matrix was first run in theaters about 2 years after DVDs became available.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Learn something new everyday  I figured I was off on my evaluation of DVD releases but 1000 wow, so even I was already behind the game when I got The Matrix


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

good Movie i gotta get that dvd :lol:


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I am going to get more DVDs this year I should hit the 200 mark before the end of the year I am currently at 178


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> My first DVD was Top Gun. Of course that was a looooooooooooooooooooong time ago


Ditto. That was the reference standard at the time. 



> The Fifth Element


Ditto also. My current standard. This thing looks GREAT on my 80" X-1 projector.


----------

